# Could this explain why im bad at math?



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.4
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.38
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||| 4.69
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||| 4.62
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||| 3.93
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||| 3.33
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||| 3.22
Introverted Intuition (Ni) || -0.8

Se - Fe - Ne - Fi - Te - Si - Ti - Ni


----------



## clay (Nov 9, 2012)

well... No, not exactly. If you put in the effort you can be good at anything. You may have a smaller propensity for math though.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

LOL! It could... yes. I'm bad at maths too.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

clay said:


> well... No, not exactly. If you put in the effort you can be good at anything. You may have a smaller propensity for being good at math though.


I mean in general  My head hurts when I do math


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Probably not.

The Myth of 'I'm Bad at Math' - Miles Kimball & Noah Smith - The Atlantic


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

Spades said:


> Probably not.
> 
> The Myth of 'I'm Bad at Math' - Miles Kimball & Noah Smith - The Atlantic


Math makes my head hurt, I never get the concepts and always forget them. It takes longer to learn then anything I have ever learned and theres no other way to learn it other then the way taught. Like other subects. I am currently in a part 1 math class because of how terrible im am at it and even then im barely passing...


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't think so XD I'm not very good and neither's my INTP sister. My older ESFx sister is awesome at it!


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

tine said:


> I don't think so XD I'm not very good and neither's my INTP sister. My older ESFx sister is awesome at it!


lol, ok maybe it has to do nothing with it


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l get the impression a lot of people don't want to be ''average'' at math, it's a polarizing subject.

So what is the use if you aren't a math genius? Perhaps the line of thought, then you see people rejecting it completely. Sometimes in favor of being ''creative types'' (which many people interested in higher math are, actually).

l really, really just don't _care_ about math but find when l make myself ''do'' it, it's as if l'm learning how to cook or something. My outcome is generally consistent with the effort l put in.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Pinkieshyrose said:


> lol, ok maybe it has to do nothing with it


It's possible that because certain types of math use similar types of thinking as some functions (e.g. Ti), people with those functions would have a more natural preference of those problems. However, I don't think it says much about ability. Math takes practice and a good teacher.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Pinkieshyrose said:


> lol, ok maybe it has to do nothing with it


Haha well I think me and my INTP sister have dyscalclia (cannae do maths)


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

I loved math. I did algebra, trigonometry and plane geometry for intertainment.
Now, give me a logic problem and I zone out completely. 
I have taught children who say they can't understand math to work problems - "but that is easy the way you explained it!" Just because they listened to me and not their peers.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

OldManRivers said:


> I loved math. I did algebra, trigonometry and plane geometry for intertainment.
> Now, give me a logic problem and I zone out completely.
> I have taught children who say they can't understand math to work problems - "but that is easy the way you explained it!" Just because they listened to me and not their peers.


Wow, I wish I'd had you there in school x.x Maybe wouldve got a better grade! I got ignored because I wasn't vocal about needing help.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

tine said:


> Wow, I wish I'd had you there in school x.x Maybe wouldve got a better grade! I got ignored because I wasn't vocal about needing help.


If you are talking about US schools, teaching is a minor, easily overlooked part of the job. Been that way a long time.So by not asking for help, you made a teacher's job so much easier. 
Really, it is not your fault. The teacher should have been able to see that you needed help-
I am not a teacher. I was a therapist then.I was a guest at a friend's home and his stepdaughter's friends children (maybe not that - I never did know who they were!) 5th grade, I think - had trouble with the problem. So I did a theraputic intervention - I asked questions that led her to the method of solution. I could not do that with a bunch of rowdy kids.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

Pinkieshyrose said:


> Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.4
> Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.38
> Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||| 4.69
> Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||| 4.62
> ...


Nope. 

Why do you think you're bad at it? How old are you? What type of math?


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

Math is more tedious than hard. Make one tiny mistake, maybe the -1 was supposed to be +1, and the whole thing is wrong. When people rush through problems, they make little mistakes like this and then wonder why they got it wrong.


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

Pinkieshyrose said:


> I mean in general  My head hurts when I do math


Pinkie, it has nothing to do with your cognitive functions, it has also nothing to do with the fact that math makes your cute little head hurt. It is because you come up with BS excuses and you're not putting in the effort and time that you should.

Less whining more studying!


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

Pinkieshyrose said:


> *Could this explain why im bad at math?*


<running thought the thread> 

nno*o**o*ooOOOOOOOOO*o**o*OOoooo!...


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

Most people who say that they're bad at maths seem to be immensely proud of themselves for being bad at maths. They'll boldly announce to people 'I AM SO BAD AT MATHS LOL' whenever the subject comes up. Perhaps this is why they are so bad at maths.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I had trouble in math when I was in school. The odd thing was that I always loved numbers and was fascinated by number patterns. But doing endless worksheets with math problems... ugh! Not good.Boring! Boredom turned me off from a subject that I otherwise would have enjoyed. I am sure that there are better ways to teach math... more hands on, interesting, fun ways... 
baking cookies involves fractions...
planning a trip and measuring distance...
music is all about math... time signatures... rhythm, etc.
so is art, especially figuring perspective...


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

No.
(I'm great at math, especially algebra, but this wouldn't be cognitive).


----------



## Pinion (Jul 31, 2013)

There's no such thing as being bad at math. If you have the right information presented in a way you understand and put in the time and focus needed to develop an intuition for the subject, then you'll succeed. 

There are teachers who don't know what to do when it comes to guiding a student who doesn't understand the instructions in the textbooks, isn't understanding the handouts, and who doesn't understand when it's reread or repeated. Students fail repeatedly and get their heads clogged up with useless, disorganized chunks of information, possibly developing an unconscious fear of having to do math or the expectation that they'll fail. This is where people who are "bad at math" come from.

It's similar to being bad at cooking. The stove will not turn itself up too high and the water will not fail to boil in the hands of someone marked as being bad at cooking.

If you want alternative explanations and background, PM me and I'll look over the material with you. I know a lot of people who have a sour spot for public school and some of the asshats who wind up employed there, including a few math majors, and we'd all happily help out.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

Velasquez said:


> Most people who say that they're bad at maths seem to be immensely proud of themselves for being bad at maths. They'll boldly announce to people 'I AM SO BAD AT MATHS LOL' whenever the subject comes up. Perhaps this is why they are so bad at maths.


I dont do that. I was just curious.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

FlightsOfFancy said:


> Nope.
> 
> Why do you think you're bad at it? How old are you? What type of math?


Im 16 its Algerbra but any math seemed to get me trouble. Im bad it it because math hurts my brain Im not at all good at it its not fun, umm it takes me a while to process it e.c.t


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

@Pinkieshyrose, do you think that, if the algebra were taught in a different way, it might be easier for you to understand? Maybe the problem that you're having with math is caused by the way in which it is being taught. Often times, when students don't understand a subject, it is not that the students are incapable of learning, it is that the teachers are presenting the material in a way that the students simply don't understand. 



Pinkieshyrose said:


> I dont do that. I was just curious.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> l get the impression a lot of people don't want to be ''average'' at math, it's a polarizing subject.
> 
> So what is the use if you aren't a math genius? Perhaps the line of thought, then you see people rejecting it completely. Sometimes in favor of being ''creative types'' (which many people interested in higher math are, actually).
> 
> l really, really just don't _care_ about math but find when l make myself ''do'' it, it's as if l'm learning how to cook or something. My outcome is generally consistent with the effort l put in.


Im not average, people are often suprised when they find out im bad at math, because they thought I was jokeing when im clearly direct about it.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Pinkieshyrose said:


> Im not average, people are often suprised when they find out im bad at math, because they thought I was jokeing when im clearly direct about it.


*shrug*

There are a few subjects l never had to ''learn'', in high school l was really taken with foreign language which l seemed to learn in my sleep. l could have been in a coma during my classes and still gotten A's, it's a great feeling.

lt'd be nice to have the same ability with math, but l settle for being average although l used to think l was terrible at it. You just have to approach it differently.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

bollocks said:


> Math is more tedious than hard. Make one tiny mistake, maybe the -1 was supposed to be +1, and the whole thing is wrong. When people rush through problems, they make little mistakes like this and then wonder why they got it wrong.


Thats not how it happens to me. I never understand the subject quick egnough. While the others are learning im the one that does'nt know a single thing there talking about.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

walking tourist said:


> I had trouble in math when I was in school. The odd thing was that I always loved numbers and was fascinated by number patterns. But doing endless worksheets with math problems... ugh! Not good.Boring! Boredom turned me off from a subject that I otherwise would have enjoyed. I am sure that there are better ways to teach math... more hands on, interesting, fun ways...
> baking cookies involves fractions...
> planning a trip and measuring distance...
> music is all about math... time signatures... rhythm, etc.
> so is art, especially figuring perspective...


T
hat would be so fun!


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

Dedication said:


> Pinkie, it has nothing to do with your cognitive functions, it has also nothing to do with the fact that math makes your cute little head hurt. It is because you come up with BS excuses and you're not putting in the effort and time that you should.
> 
> Less whining more studying!



... thats not going to make me I do think and I was never whining only curious and then explaning. I studyed but, doesn't work when you read the subject so many times and its still doesn't sink in. Or if you make flashcards. Or any other way of studying the material that you can think of. Then theres this mental block and you get so bored and your heads making a defensive sheild. Then its gets boring.


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

Pinkieshyrose said:


> Thats not how it happens to me. I never understand the subject quick egnough. While the others are learning im the one that doesnt know a single thing there talking about.


Don't be so hard on yourself, I'm know there are others in your class who aren't understanding things either. I had a calculus class where the professor would routinely ask us to put our hands up if we got an answer correct. More often than not, only half the class put their hands up. 
Try youtube tutorials. They help me whever I'm lost.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

bollocks said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself, I'm know there are others in your class who aren't understanding things either. I had a calculus class where the professor would routinely ask us to put our hands up if we got an answer correct. More often than not, only half the class put their hands up.
> Try youtube tutorials. They help me whever I'm lost.


Yes, but my grade is the secound lowest in a part 1 class...


----------



## My Name is Jack (Jan 2, 2013)

Pinkieshyrose said:


> Math makes my head hurt, I never get the concepts and always forget them. It takes longer to learn then anything I have ever learned and theres no other way to learn it other then the way taught. Like other subects. I am currently in a part 1 math class because of how terrible im am at it and even then im barely passing...


Hmm.... Dyscalculia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## KSKatze (Nov 15, 2012)

I would actually second the suggestion of youtube tutorials. You may do better with something more dynamic like a video.

Try this maybe.. Math Videos. Looks kinda fun.


----------



## ellybot (Oct 18, 2013)

*no*

No. it does not.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

@_Pinkieshyrose_

I think part of learning how to do something well, is being open to _knowing_ that you _can _do it well.

Math will only make your brain hurt _if_: you don't allow yourself to be open to it. 

If you have preconceptions about math, yourself, and/or both, and all of those little connections in between, you're more likely to find yourself frustrated at your lack of understanding.

Don't resign yourself to thinking that you can't do it. Or anything, for that matter. The brain is malleable, to _everyone, _and we're able to learn anything we set time and effort towards.

The best thing you can do for yourself is to stop comparing yourself to your classmates. Already, I see that as an obstacle that you have to overcome _besides _the math itself. 

You _already think_ that everyone gets this, but you don't. How do you know you don't? It sounds like you haven't given yourself enough time.

The teacher talks at the blackboard (or whiteboard), and writes things down, and you do your best to follow. But you don't get it, right? You look around, and see everyone else getting it. You compare yourself. Bad move.

You need to shut everyone else out and think about this as being between you and the math. Worrying about what other people think, worrying that they're doing better, or worrying that you can't catch up, are all self-defeating tactics that will keep you off track. 

You're there to understand math for yourself, _not _anyone else.

Look really hard at these math problems. Ask questions, even if you think that they're stupid questions. Don't wait until after the lecture, or whatever. Put your hand up and ask when you're confused. Do it a lot. Shut everyone else out-- Do what needs to be done to understand.

Get to the root of the problem. The only way you're going to learn and get better is by asking questions, and getting answers. Even if you have to go over the same questions in different ways, at least you're making an effort to understand. 

Everyone needs to understand things in their own way, and everyone needs a certain amount of time to do that. When you give yourself what you need to understand, and you give yourself the time you need to understand, then you will learn quickly.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Not really, though it might be worth mentioning that ESFPs often have a kinesthetic learning style (though other types can have this style too), which means you learn best when you have the chance to move around, and to also see and manipulate objects. Math isn't usually taught in a way that channels this style, but you can make it so if you feel that it would help.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

My Name is Jack said:


> Hmm.... Dyscalculia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


But I got some things eventually.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

KSKatze said:


> I would actually second the suggestion of youtube tutorials. You may do better with something more dynamic like a video.
> 
> Try this maybe.. Math Videos. Looks kinda fun.


Ok, its slightly fun.:tongue:


----------



## Magic Mirror (May 20, 2011)

I know I'm being politically incorrect and am gonna be killed for saying this, but according to research, academic giftedness *does* correlate with being Introverted and iNtuitive.

Of course this doesn't mean all ESxx types are bad at math and do badly in school, or that all INxx types are geniuses, but there is a correlation between type and academic success. It may be, at least partly, because the school system and its teaching methods are favoring certain types over others. I believe ESxPs are, in general, most incompatible with current teaching methods.

But I don't think you should use your type as an _excuse_ for being poor at math (or anything else, for that matter). It limits yourself. Instead, you can use your type as a tool for understanding your learning style, so you can find studying methods that work better for you.



walking tourist said:


> I am sure that there are better ways to teach math... more hands on, interesting, fun ways...
> baking cookies involves fractions...
> planning a trip and measuring distance...
> music is all about math... time signatures... rhythm, etc.
> so is art, especially figuring perspective...


These are great suggestions and I agree! Actually, not only math, but school in general should be more practical, fun and hands-on.


----------

